
Extreme Customer Development – A true story - amirkhella
http://blog.amirkhella.com/2010/11/24/extreme-customer-development-a-true-story/
======
dmlorenzetti
In a similar vein, I've seen architecture profs make students get around
campus in a wheelchair, just to tune them in to how different the experience
is when you have to use ramps and elevators rather than stairs.

